

Tesla Woes - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/21/tesla-shares-drop-as-it-reported-another-quarterly-loss/

======
peterjancelis
I just read the earnings report a few hours ago. Gross margin did not
decrease, it increased from (17)% to 8%. The brackets in the earnings report
mean it is a negative number.

Edit: Ok the article is now updated.

~~~
aashaykumar92
^The article states this fact as well.

